# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Hướng Dẫn Kiếm Tiền Với moneyBux – Chi Tiết A – Z

## hongluongseo

* hướng dẫn kiếm tiền với moneybux – chi tiết a – z



tuy là một trang ptc còn rất mới nhưng moneybux đang được rất được nhiều người tham gia, do moneybux thanh toán hoàn toàn tự động cho tất cả thành viên ( tương tự neobux ) với mức thanh toán rất thấp $1.00 nên rất được tin tưởng và dễ dàng tham gia mà không sợ scam.
*

*làm thế nào để đăng ký moneybux ?
*

rất đơn giản ! đầu tiên bạn hãy vào trang đăng ký của moneybux :
*trang đăng ký của moneybux
*

sau đó bạn hãy nhập thông tin vào mẫu đăng ký :


sau đó moneybux sẽ yêu cầu bạn vào hộp thư mail để nhấp vào link kích hoạt tài khoản :


sau khi kíck hoạt link là bạn đã có thể đăng nhập và kiếm tiền với moneybux rồi.
bạn vào mục “view advertisements” đề xem bắt đầu xem quảng cáo và kiếm tiền nhé :


*một số thông tin về moneybux :
*


giới hạn thanh toán : $1.00hình thức thanh toán : tự động ( instant )giới hạn số người giới thiệu : không giới hạnsố quảng cáo/ngày : > 8số tiền trên click : $ 0.01 => $ 0.001*chúc các thành viên của mangkiemtien.tk thành công với moneybux nhé*

*đây là proof ngày (01/09/2010) của moneybux :*

----------


## SongwolVina

ai biết cách kiếm nhiều tiền hơn từ trang web này chỉ giùm em với.em xin cảm ơn

----------

